# Conflex Question - Discontinued??



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I got a question for the folks out there that use Conflex. Do you know if they have discontinued Conflex Textured in your area?

I went to Sherwin and tried to order about 80 gallons, I'm going to need about 200+ in total for a new job we're going to be doing, but a week went by and no product. That is kinda weird unless they have a back order on stuff, so I asked and poked around.

Final answer: All textured coatings in regards to Conflex have been discontinued with no word of replacement, except for white base. Wth???

Would be nice if the bad news ended there, but I just bought a rig to spray the textured stuff....and now I have nothing to spray. .

To say the least I'm a bit p-ssd.

What say you all, have you heard anything about it? Let me know so I can either ask if its for our market place or some clown didn't know what they were talking about up in HQ. Just trying to figure it all out. 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be stored in another warehouse. Most of the textured stuff is made and sold for the Florida market. Ask your store manager to call customer service and see if it is available in an alternate DSC.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yah I plan on talking to them tomorrow anyway about some other stuff, not to mention possibly returning my spray unit I bought if they can't get a replacement product or Conflex itself. What a mess.

I liked the stuff, it seemed to work pretty good and I could make big money on it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Go to Kwal Paint. Most guys that use the texture stuff get it with them.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Go to Kwal Paint. Most guys that use the texture stuff get it with them.


Yeah I'm thinking that'll be my next stop if Sherwin can't help me out. They work good deals for me there so I stay loyal.

Kwal, aka Sherwin in cheap clothes, hopefully has some decent stuff. Have you ever used it or heard anything about it?? I can't put up cheap junk that'll come off or wear badly in a couple months down the road, that would just ruin everything. Customers would be wanting to redo whole houses etc. for free. :icon_eek:


----------

